# Fairy Tail apparently to end 30th March



## Black-Ice (Mar 2, 2013)

Its a popular anime, and has grown to be my favourite anime, and I have absolutely no idea why this would happen. 
http://www.animenewsnetwork.com/news/2013-03-02/fairy-tail-anime-tv-run-to-end-on-march-30
I'm kinda pissed, shit like naruro with a million fillers gets to carry on. There's so much more manga material to get to as well.
I hope this just a short break, but fuck. I'm disappointed. This was good compared to the shit they air.
Damn it Japan.


----------



## Gahars (Mar 2, 2013)

My only experience with Fairy Tail was with a friend who'd bring his laptop to every party and watch it through the night. Every. damn. time. Took one look, went, "Wut", and kept on going.

Good riddance.


----------



## DarkraiHunter (Mar 2, 2013)

I'm a fan of the manga... okay fine... I WAS a fan.
It just wasn't my cup of tea :/
Don't really think it's the end, I think the manga will still continue (then again the Daimonto Enbu (or however you spell it) arc is going towards its climax next week)


----------



## porkiewpyne (Mar 2, 2013)

FT imho is one of the better long-running shounen animes out there. Arcs do not take 600 years to tell the story and they do not have fillers which makes you want to bleach your brain.

I assume this to be more of a hiatus just like the one Bleach has (or rather D-Gray Man in this case) because the buffer between the original source and the anime itself has gotten way too close. I guess this is the better of the alternatives. They could have easily gone down the Naruto route and give us fillers before the GMG arc. And seeing that the manga has not even completed that said arc (and I doubt it will even by the end of the month with only 4 more chapters), even pulling a Soul Eater OMGWTFFFUUUUUUUU will be difficult.

@Gahars: Considering the fact that you don't actually watch the show yourself, why would you seem so pleased that it's gone? O___o That friend of yours will probably just find yet another show to replace it.


----------



## Black-Ice (Mar 2, 2013)

It better be a haitus, not perma, i'll flip tables otherwise



Gahars said:


> My only experience with Fairy Tail was with a friend who'd bring his laptop to every party and watch it through the night. Every. damn. time. Took one look, went, "Wut", and kept on going.
> 
> Good riddance.


*slap*
Whats wrong wit chu?


----------



## raulpica (Mar 2, 2013)

Gahars said:


> My only experience with Fairy Tail was with a friend who'd bring his laptop to every party and watch it through the night. Every. damn. time. Took one look, went, "Wut", and kept on going.
> 
> Good riddance.


PARTY HARD, huh?


----------



## Clydefrosch (Mar 2, 2013)

thats kinda dumb, as they still have enough material to finish the games for the anime as well.

considering they just end it halfway through, it seems like a complete cancel. just pray they dont pull a HxH or Full Metal Alchemist on the show and you have to watch everything again until they make it to new material.


----------



## Gahars (Mar 2, 2013)

raulpica said:


> PARTY HARD, huh?


 
Dude was like a wild party animal. When he really wanted to kick things up a notch, he'd bring one of the Naruto fighting games and blaze through the story mode.

Shit was mad crazy.



Black-Ice said:


> *slap*
> Whats wrong wit chu?


 
I may not be able to smell, but at least I have taste.


----------



## Black-Ice (Mar 2, 2013)

Gahars said:


> I may not be able to smell, but at least I have taste.


Hehe,
Wait no
This is a Fairy Tail mourning thread 
Take your puns back to the EoF


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 2, 2013)

aw first bleach and now fairy tail......... 
i just finishes watching the newest episode


----------



## porkiewpyne (Mar 2, 2013)

Story mode? Ain't nobody got time fo dat. XD


----------



## beta4attack (Mar 2, 2013)

My two friends will be very upset about this DX They loved Fairy Tail to bits and they would be all fanatics about it when we discuss anime, and I would still not understand a word X'D


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 2, 2013)

I can attest to Gahars' claims, it looked equally retarded through my eyes.


----------



## narutopet112 (Mar 2, 2013)

Well... Im sure it will be a good ending


----------



## Black-Ice (Mar 2, 2013)

It was easily one of the top 4.
With One Piece, Bleach and Naurto.
At least they havent said anything about the manga, i can at least carry on in FT that way :/
Looks like Magi will have to be my new fairy tail


----------



## Bake (Mar 2, 2013)

I watch it but I absolutely understand why someone would hate it. Anime straight out lies to your face. Erza? Oh she's strongest wizard in the guild? Laxus and Mystogan? Ooooh they're the strongest in the guild. Oh and we have Gildarts who was on a mission for 3 years. He's the strongest wizard btw.
Like what the hell?

Don't even get me started on the annoying characters and their "gimmicks". A guy who yells all the time, a guy who says "actually" in every sentence, an old hag who always spins her hands and other people... etc. Oh and we have the tournament who changes the rules every day it seems lol

Am I going off topic? Sorry, I needed to vent.


----------



## Black-Ice (Mar 2, 2013)

Bake said:


> I watch it but I absolutely understand why someone would hate it. Anime straight out lies to your face. Erza? Oh she's strongest wizard in the guild? Laxus and Mystogan? Ooooh they're the strongest in the guild. Oh and we have Gildarts who was on a mission for 3 years. He's the strongest wizard btw.
> Like what the hell?
> 
> Don't even get me started on the annoying characters and their "gimmicks". A guy who yells all the time, a guy who says "actually" in every sentence, an old hag who always spins her hands and other people... etc. Oh and we have the tournament who changes the rules every day it seems lol
> ...


Doesnt every anime do that.
Seriously.
And Erza was never called strongest, Laxus called himself the strongest, Mystogan was never called the strongest. Gildarts IS the strongest
Every anime has characters who yell stupid phrases, and the tournament has different events of course the rules for each will be different. 
Its ok to vent, at least vent and be right


----------



## Bake (Mar 2, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> Doesnt every anime do that.
> Seriously.
> And Erza was never called strongest, Laxus called himself the strongest, Mystogan was never called the strongest. Gildarts IS the strongest
> Every anime has characters who yell stupid phrases, and the tournament has different events of course the rules for each will be different.
> Its ok to vent, at least vent and be right


 
I rewatched the episodes, they definitely said she's the strongest in early episodes.

And about the rules, I didn't mean the events. It's when they said guilds form teams and 8 teams who finish the race first are in. All fine and cool but all of a sudden Fairy Tail has 2 teams? That was never stated. And how come number one guild Sabertooth didn't get at least 2 teams in? lol
Also each team has 5 members but it turns out they can just switch out their members and put someone else as they damn well please. Wendy was registered, then Elfman just took her place and then they switch him out. Other teams did the same. What else? They can call for help if they're in a pinch?

And this is gonna sound dumb but if Gray turns out to be an Ice Dragon Slayer, I wouldn't be surprised one bit. Fairy Tail just loves pulling off stunts like that.


----------



## Black-Ice (Mar 2, 2013)

Bake said:


> I rewatched the episodes, they definitely said she's the strongest in early episodes.
> 
> And about the rules, I didn't mean the events. It's when they said guilds form teams and 8 teams who finish the race first are in. All fine and cool but all of a sudden Fairy Tail has 2 teams? That was never stated. And how come number one guild Sabertooth didn't get at least 2 teams in? lol
> Also each team has 5 members but it turns out they can just switch out their members and put someone else as they damn well please. Wendy was registered, then Elfman just took her place and then they switch him out. Other teams did the same. What else? They can call for help if they're in a pinch?
> ...


They said she was the strongest FEMALE.
I believe.
Also, they clearly stated that any number of teams for a guild can enter, they also clearly stated that Sabertooth is only a good guild because of the current 5 members in the GMG, as show by how easily natsu 1 hit one of their top 10. Also having 1 substitute in a competition makes perfect sence, like football and other sports.
Everything makes sense, you;re just being pessimistic coz you dont like it.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 2, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> They said she was the strongest FEMALE.
> I believe.
> Also, they clearly stated that any number of teams for a guild can enter, they also clearly stated that Sabertooth is only a good guild because of the current 5 members in the GMG, as show by how easily natsu 1 hit one of their top 10. Also having 1 substitute in a competition makes perfect sence, like football and other sports.
> Everything makes sense, you;re just being pessimistic coz you dont like it.


yeah strongest female in ft guild is what they said


----------



## Bake (Mar 2, 2013)

My bad then.

And as I said I do watch the show it's just some things can get really silly. My point on annoying characters still stands tho and the tournament rules should've been more clarified. Writer can just make up a new rule if he wants because exact rules were never stated. Bad plot in my opinion.

But I don't want to derail this anymore. Sorry about that.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Mar 2, 2013)

Same thing happened to bleach.

It's just a way to get more sales in the manga industry. Ending it at a certain point in the anime so you can carry on and begin to buy manga.


----------



## GameWinner (Mar 2, 2013)

Good riddance.
Kill off the manga next!


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 4, 2013)

Thats kinda strange, why would they do this?


----------



## Black-Ice (Mar 4, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> Thats kinda strange, why would they do this?


I suspect its coz the anime is up the manga's ass and it needs time to separate again...
hopefully.


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 4, 2013)

weird, why wouldnt they just slow down and release them when they get the time?


----------



## Narayan (Mar 5, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> weird, why wouldnt they just slow down and release them when they get the time?


you mean filler arcs or hiatus? 

so sad ice but i read the manga. i don't have time to watch hundredths of episodes when i could read the manga. except one piece. 
fairy tail isn't really one of the best anime i can find. it has the _friendship _stuff going on and powerboost. typical shounen stuff. 
but for those who love shounen anime, fairy tail is good. you know it has lots of plot armor, but shit just looks badass that you keep watching it.

I still prefer natsu and the other died in that island though, them reviving with mavis is just too much. A new generation would've been better. 
and lately, they're just too plain strong. well they were the strongest guild in fiore, but lately it's not that impressive.
not even when laxus beat jura, or gajeel ate some shadow and became a shadow steel dragon slayer.

On another note, to those following one piece, clown buggy is a shichibukai.


----------



## Black-Ice (Mar 5, 2013)

Narayan said:


> you mean filler arcs or hiatus?
> 
> so sad ice but i read the manga. i don't have time to watch hundredths of episodes when i could read the manga. except one piece.
> fairy tail isn't really one of the best anime i can find. it has the _friendship _stuff going on and powerboost. typical shounen stuff.
> ...


They'll get their asses kicked, and it have something to do with eclipse. I know it


----------



## Black-Ice (Mar 7, 2013)

http://www.animenewsnetwork.com/news/2013-03-06/fairy-tail-creator-mashima/anime-is-not-over-yet


----------



## GHANMI (Mar 7, 2013)

Even though the anime will stop at ep 175 at roughly the end of that day of the competition, an ova adapting chapter 398 has been confirmed.
There is another thing noted regarding Mashima very first tweet: he has some weird spaces between the words (japanese don't need spaces)

ツイッターでも 
づっと言いたかった事は時が 
くるまでは言えないんです。 
よい発表ができる日まで我慢。 

ツづくよ 
tsudzukuyo "it's going to continue."

Oh, and the next OST is out 20/3 with the penultimate episode, with 2 OST's worth of content. 
I hope they won't cancel it altogether, first Gintama (S3) ending in March and now this  ; after all, Bleach did continue despite its huge quality decline... I don't see why not this one


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Mar 7, 2013)

Spose its a case of wait and see what happens to the show next


----------



## Terenigma (Mar 7, 2013)

^ Not bothered about this either way about it ending. However this scene remains hilarious.


----------

